# Adjusted Form...input?



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Made some adjustments in my form (grip, D-loop length, and shortened release) and looking for some feedback. Is the release arm elbow too high now? I'm drawing back and settling in to what feels right but it looks high to me in the picture. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Before:








After:


----------

